# Massey Ferguson 135 single stage clutch



## elyKtneguN (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi everyone.
I bought a 1973 Massey Ferguson 135 recently.
I was told in the garage that it was not a live drive and that the 3 point linkage and the PTO could only be operated when my foot was fully off of the clutch.
This leads me to believe that the tractor has only a single stage clutch.
I know that nearly all tractors of this year should have a two stage clutch.
Is there something wrong with the tractor or is that just the way it is.
Thanks in Advanced


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

From what I have researched, the live drive two stage clutch was an option. Do you have a manual for your tractor?


----------



## elyKtneguN (Apr 21, 2018)

No I don't. It was a tractor that worked on the bogs here in Ireland and none of the tractors had live drive so it porbably just doesnt


----------

